# 27.5 mullet, huh? oVO



## _jUNGLE (3 mo ago)

Yello, fellow biker friends! 
There's an opinion, that mullets are usually only going well with full suspension systems, but I don't really see what's wrong with MTB hardtail frame on a rigid 29 fork. 
Understeering? Maybe, but a shorter stem fixes that 
The reason I ask is rn a have a 2kg "fork" named SubTour installed on my Specialized and it's 3 sm - 4 cm of travel. Really poor performance but I got used to it and I realize rigid fork is going to be just fine as well, while shredding a good kilo off my front wheel. 
Your thoughts?


----------



## ThunderC4t (Mar 25, 2020)

Why not get a rigid fork to suit the wheel size of your bike? A rigid fork is better than a cheap suspension fork. 

Kyle


----------

